# Utah Community Woodshop



## coreyb (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to LJ, but I'd like ask a few questions to any Utah Valley members on this site. We are considering opening a membership-based community shop somewhere in the valley and want to get your input.

1. Do you have a specific interest for a membership driven, community-type woodshop in Utah Valley?

2. Which city in the valley would be most convenient for you?

3. If you had access to a complete shop, full of high-quality, commercial equipment and bright and roomy bench space, what would you expect to pay for a membership? What would you be willing to pay?

4. If classes were offered, what skills/projects would you most like to learn?

5. How many other people do you know that might be interested in a community shop and/or classes in Utah Valley?

If you have any other thoughts, please post them.

Thanks so much!

CB


----------



## jaredp (Nov 6, 2015)

CoreyB,
I am very interested in this community woodshed idea. I had a similar idea to start up something like this and while I was researching the market I saw your ad posted on ksl. I would love to help out in anyway to get this thing rolling. I have a lot of great ideas that I would love to run past you regarding a community woodshop. I would love to get in contact with you, my email is [email protected] I hope to hear from you soon.


----------

